# Maybe you aren?t doomed to cancer or other diseases because of your genes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe you aren’t doomed to cancer or other diseases because of your genes; scientists find risk research is inaccurate (NaturalNews) Countless people have had regular expensive testings and even organs removed because, based on genetic testing, they’ve been told they are sure to get cancer. Think about women having breasts amputated to avoid breast cancer [...]

*Read More...*


----------

